# viper 791xv



## juanetes (Jan 22, 2009)

*i Purchased This 791 Model Like 3 Yrs Ago. Havent Had A Problem Till Now. I Had The Alarm Checked Out And Was Told That I Need A New Brain. One Day To Another I Lost Signal And It Wouldn't Allow Me To Do Nothing I Had To Disactivate It. I Need Some Help It Wont Read Signal From My Remote. *


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure DEI products are warrantied for a life time so...... If it needs a brain then yeah it will not read the remote, but first I'd try replacing the remote battery as it is cheap and may be the only issue(usually is).
Here's a link to the manual FOR A DEI VIPER 791

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/ig/viper/N564V_07-05.pdf


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

did you install yourself 3 years ago or get a professional to? Self install could void warranty on replacements parts. If it was professionally done did you take it back and ask them, they should be able to start the replacement paperwork on it if needed.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/viper/G564V_07-05.pdf


----------



## juanetes (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I finally found the recipt for my alarm and got a hold of viper. They are willing to trade me out a brain and a new remote. Thanks again


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

good deal, Cheers Jaggerwild! Ill bill TechSupportForum later.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rofl Better them than..............


----------

